# Nub theory guesses!! Take a look please.



## danni2kids

Hi ladies please tell me what you think, i'm pretty sure i know the answer already but i just wanted to see what you all think.

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z409/danniemmet/P1110798.jpg


----------



## Kirei

It does look like a boy based on nub theory, but it's just that, THEORY. It's not 100% accurate, I don't think it's even that much more than 50% accurate to be honest. A friend of mine had a scan that looked just like this, the nub was at a high angle, and it was a girl. My girl's nub was the classic horizontal one, but another friend's baby had a similar nub, ie horizontal and that was a boy! You really can't tell for sure this early, which I know is so frustrating. I do hope it's a girl for you though xxx


----------



## pinkribbon

I think I already guessed on this in another thread but it looks like a boy to me.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Yeah I did too, I say boy.
xoxox


----------



## skunkpixie

I think :blue: xxx


----------



## Mummy2B21

Based on nub theory i say a boy.
Based on skull shape and overal appearence i say Boy as it looks exactly like how my son did.
What are you hoping for?


----------



## danni2kids

Mummy2B21 said:


> Based on nub theory i say a boy.
> Based on skull shape and overal appearence i say Boy as it looks exactly like how my son did.
> What are you hoping for?

I have 2 boys, so i was hoping for a girl. I'm pretty certain baby is a boy too. Buuuuut i'am holding onto a little bit of hope, i know this photo shows what appears to be a boy nub but after watching the DVD i would say it is questionable. Only time will tell!!!


----------



## jeh7971

I'd say BOY. xx


----------



## Guppy051708

:blue:

but ya never know!


----------



## Jadey121

Im going to say boy too xx


----------



## _jellybean_

Do you know yet?


----------



## danni2kids

Yes, confirmed a baby :blue:!!! So all guesses were right!!


----------



## _jellybean_

Congrats. I'm sorry you didn't get a girl. Massive hugs:hugs:


----------



## danni2kids

Thank's Jellybean, initially i was upset but the idea of having another boy has grown on me. I'm just excited to be having another baby! Plus my husband has suggested having a fourth aahahahahah


----------



## TwilightAgain

:blue::flow:


----------



## _jellybean_

TwilightAgain said:


> :blue::flow:

OP posted above that she found out the gender.


----------



## JasperJoe

congrats on the 3rd boy, boys are lovely xx


----------



## danni2kids

JasperJoe said:


> congrats on the 3rd boy, boys are lovely xx


Thanks Jasperjoe xxx You must be getting close to your due date now!!


----------

